# R32 GTR colours present and past in the UK



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Just wondering roughly how many examples of each colour R32 GTR there might be in the UK currently and how many may have been written off/broken for spares. As I want to try and cut down on duplication as much as possible please only vote for the car you have at the moment not cars that you may have owned in the past.

Looks like I can only have 10 options so the poll will be for existing cars so please add a message if you have written off/scrapped a car and what colour it was.

Cars written off/broken for spares
KH2 - Gun Grey Metallic
KG1 - Jet Silver Metallic
TH1 - Dark Blue Pearl
AH3 - Red Pearl Metallic
732 - Black Pearl Metallic
326 - Cristal White
KL0 - Spark Silver Metallic
BL0 - Greyish Blue Pearl (special order)
AN0 - Wine Red


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

TH1 written off:sadwavey:

Jay


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

i have a pearl black r32 gtr but it was originally jet silver. currentley being stripped but not scrapped. the shell will live again but just a bit wider....
so i dont know which to click in the poll. prob the original colour ?

lee


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

skylinelee said:


> i have a pearl black r32 gtr but it was originally jet silver. currentley being stripped but not scrapped. the shell will live again but just a bit wider....
> so i dont know which to click in the poll. prob the original colour ?
> 
> lee


If you haven't voted already then stick a vote in for Black Lee  Just want to get an idea of total car numbers plus some idea of colour distribution in the UK.



blueskygtr said:


> TH1 written off:sadwavey:
> 
> Jay


Thanks and sorry to hear that Jay 

Cars written off/broken for spares
00 x KH2 - Gun Grey Metallic 
00 x KG1 - Jet Silver Metallic
01 x TH1 - Dark Blue Pearl
00 x AH3 - Red Pearl Metallic
00 x 732 - Black Pearl Metallic
00 x 326 - Cristal White
00 x KL0 - Spark Silver Metallic
00 x BL0 - Greyish Blue Pearl (special order)
00 x AN0 - Wine Red


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Not to worry i have a pearl black shell and all the goodies are in that now:clap:
Voted black

Jay


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Black firmly in the lead in the popularity stakes. Got to be more than 20 UK R32 GT-Rs on here though.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I have no idea which of the two silvers mine is to vote ?


----------



## Dandism (Dec 13, 2004)

Would love to know what colour mine is, its an aqua blue like a lighter bayside blue it also flips light to dark in the sun. I've seen at least 4 others ones the same colour, inc the rolling shell thats on ebay and one of the cars DCY are selling.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Is your car not darrens old car?

Rob


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> I have no idea which of the two silvers mine is to vote ?


The paint code should be on the chassis number plate on the firewall


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

KL0 for me


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

so whos got the other special order blue/grey pearl ?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a special blue pearl paint, but she's had a respray at some point in her life so not OEM...And on top to make things worse I don't live in the UK so I guess I can't play along  :chuckle:


----------



## Staffie (Mar 16, 2006)

Voted ANO, but also got a TH1 so add one to the dark blue pearlescent.


----------



## Dandism (Dec 13, 2004)

Mine was first registered to me, but Darren Bly did end up with the wheels that this one was originally brought in with Volk GTC's. As Fortune Hill owed RK some money for the work he's done. There is another one that I've seen at Ron's in exactly the same colour, but both cars say they were originally Grey.


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

i was trying to figure out my color code, which of those is the metallic red? im sure its either the AN0 or AH3 obviously. i know the one says metallic but they both sound like they could be it


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

mine 732 - Black Pearl Metallic


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

im in the little bit different camp. i was told mines a honda colour, pearl amethyst i think but i had a scratch (thanks dad) repaired the other day and the chap that did it couldnt match it to anything honda. in the end he got a rep from somewhere to come and scan it which did come back with a paint code but no other information???

was a touch concerned but the match is perfect, paint cost a fortune though.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I always thought that the grey metallic was bay far the most popular colour. Looks like black is just as popular!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> I always thought that the grey metallic was bay far the most popular colour. Looks like black is just as popular!


Must admit I'm surprised, I thought the grey metallic would be the most numerous.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Mines Gun Grey Metallic right now but she'll be going in for a paint job and kit fitting within the next two months. Not sure if I'm gonna keep her the same color or go for something different. Maybe a super dark and rich gun metal.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

mines TH1, dark pearl blue


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Red pearl metallic or Wine Red - are they two different colours - if this is true that may explain why so often other 'wine red' owners ask me how I keep mine so red .. maybe it's simply two different colours .. are you sure about that one?.

Mine is definitely AN0


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

pearl black mine bud


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I take it all back - I checked in my engine bay and my car is AH3 - thus Red Pearl Metallic .. I never realised.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Jay, the photo of your banana'd GTR still sends a shiver down my spine....

Don't worry though, Endo and I are still flying the TH1 flag. I'm sure someone quoted that there are only 10 or 11 TH1's registered in this country...might be wrong though
Reminds me, touch up paint required


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

wow, I never realised there were that few here in TH1.

though, i must admit that red really appeals to me


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh but which red .. lol ..


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

turboslippers said:


> Jay, the photo of your banana'd GTR still sends a shiver down my spine....
> 
> Don't worry though, Endo and I are still flying the TH1 flag. I'm sure someone quoted that there are only 10 or 11 TH1's registered in this country...might be wrong though,


I have a TH1 too (voted on poll) so who hasn't voted yet ? 

Must admit I started this poll mainly to try and find out total numbers of R32 GT-R in the UK and colour distribution but also to try and work out in my own mind if I should keep mine TH1 when I get it re-sprayed one day. Its so shabby that I can't really tell what it should like if it were pristine.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

does anyone have a pic of a AH0 coloured car - I'm really intrigued now.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

mambastu said:


> I have a TH1 too (voted on poll) so who hasn't voted yet ?
> 
> Must admit I started this poll mainly to try and find out total numbers of R32 GT-R in the UK and colour distribution but also to try and work out in my own mind if I should keep mine TH1 when I get it re-sprayed one day. Its so shabby that I can't really tell what it should like if it were pristine.


i wouldnt call my car pristine.... far from it actually










on overcast days it looks grey/black, in the shade it can look a bit of a flat but vibrant blue... and in sunny days it seems to have a slight hint of green in the metallic. (but i guess any color will change depending on the light)


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Cheers endo. Great car and fantastic scenery in that first picture  

I've just started up a new seperate thread in the members gallery section for anyone who has pictures of a TH1 R32 so this thread doesn't go off-topic:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/115476-th1-blue-r32-gt-r-pictures-wanted.html#post1087118


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

Gun Grey for mine


----------



## richpa (Apr 3, 2007)

Mine is a 732 Black Pearl Metallic but it needs a good clean at the moment!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

732 x2 last one and current one, total bas***d to keep clean but I love a black car.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

KL0 for me, silver car's always look clean


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

murano3 said:


> does anyone have a pic of a AH0 coloured car - I'm really intrigued now.


so am i - sorry i knows a bit of an old thread (i have AH3 as well which looks like your colour)


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

And I was meant to say AN0 ... lol

Post a pic of your car ...

This is mine taken on saturday 










One thing I've noticed, I've never seen a red pearl coloured car where the light covers match the boot lid...


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

moosedoog said:


> im in the little bit different camp. i was told mines a honda colour, *pearl amethyst* i think but i had a scratch (thanks dad) repaired the other day and the chap that did it couldnt match it to anything honda. in the end he got a rep from somewhere to come and scan it which did come back with a paint code but no other information???
> 
> was a touch concerned but the match is perfect, paint cost a fortune though.


got any pics


----------



## brutalbobby (Sep 1, 2003)

Many moons ago i had a TH1 dark blue pearl GTR32 K699 UDE bought it in about 1999 sold it in 2003 ish, I believe i owned it for about 4 years.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

i now have my old gtr back which is jet silver, not in the UK though


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

mines a bit different 
titanium grey


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

a couple of pics of BLO the special order pearlescent "bluegrey" colour

both taken on the same day but in different lights


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

here is a pic of my jet silver metallic gtr - note the nissan badge on the bonnet (its an australian delivered gtr which was complianced by nissan aust in 1991, very limited numbers at only 1 of 100) MWAAA HAHAHAHA (evil laugh)!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## r32crazy (Aug 3, 2010)

Here in NZ the most common main three colors are gunmetal grey (kh2), sliver (kl0), white (???)


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I tend to believe that gun metal grey is the most common colour for the r32, across the board.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

They made more white ones due to it being Japan's racing colour. Who knows why almost all seem to be gun met grey


----------



## NZLGTR (Oct 7, 2015)

this is my BL0 gtr I beleive they are a very rare colour and look awesome in the light


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

kh 2 for me


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

NZLGTR said:


> View attachment 110146
> 
> this is my BL0 gtr I beleive they are a very rare colour and look awesome in the light


Very rare colour indeed! I know of only 2 on here, one been the very clean stock example that was featured in Evo Magazines GTR compassion in the last year or so.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Voted AH3 for current R32


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

326 cristal White here


----------



## JDMFAN (Dec 8, 2009)

Another one for ah3.... It's a colour that has definitely grown on me , after lusting after a black or grey one for ages I'm glad I went with the red.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

